# Is it okay to use "Synthetic-Blend" on my MK5 GTI?



## Jay_Park (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi guys,
one of my friend borrowed my GTI two days ago and he returned it with oil changing.
I got the receipt from him and it said "Petromerica 5W-30". I've never heard about this brand and I cannot find any review for this oil..
only some picture show up on google and "Synthetic Blend" was written on the bottle. Also, it is not on the list (vw502.00)
I wonder that it is okay to use this unidentified oil for my GTI.. because I have to drive long distance this Thursday. 
Do you guys think that I need to change oil immediately?


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Full Synthetic 5W40 OR 0W40*



Jay_Park said:


> Hi guys,
> one of my friend borrowed my GTI two days ago and he returned it with oil changing.
> I got the receipt from him and it said "Petromerica 5W-30". I've never heard about this brand and I cannot find any review for this oil..
> only some picture show up on google and "Synthetic Blend" was written on the bottle. Also, it is not on the list (vw502.00)
> ...



Full Synthetic 5W40 OR 0W40


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

Petromerica.
Offhand, it looks pretty sketchy. Personally, I'd drain it and put the right stuff in your engine. Full synth, 5w40.


----------



## greendieseljetta (Aug 12, 2012)

*synthetic oil ??*

I will say no worry blend will be fine


----------



## greendieseljetta (Aug 12, 2012)

i love this talk, when cars are new everybody 502 and other crap,after when car gets old nobody cars if it is vw 502....special crap they just change what ever they want  just keep changing oil nad keep oil level in right place


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*iffy at best*

i use only REAL synthetics in my VW + Audi 1.8 turbo'd cars, today there are few. Amsoil + Redline are two. real synthetics are group IV + V oils, most "synthetics" are group III oils, highly refined dino oils. put almost 200,000 on my 01 jetta 20 lb on the vac-boost gauge at trade time for my 01 like new TT roadster. a low noack is important for the direct injected engines to help keep them cleaner. Amsoil + Redline have great specs they proudly display, others hide or make them hard to find or only give a few!


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

rodhot said:


> i use only REAL synthetics in my VW + Audi 1.8 turbo'd cars, today there are few. Amsoil + Redline are two. real synthetics are group IV + V oils, most "synthetics" are group III oils, highly refined dino oils. put almost 200,000 on my 01 jetta 20 lb on the vac-boost gauge at trade time for my 01 like new TT roadster. a low noack is important for the direct injected engines to help keep them cleaner. Amsoil + Redline have great specs they proudly display, others hide or make them hard to find or only give a few!


Who cares what Group an oil is as long as it meets the proper specs. And all Group III oils are not highly refined dino oils and the Group III Pennzoil Platinum/Ultra Platinum Gas to Liquid base stock is an excellent example of this. Your thinking is so 2000's because these days, many companies use a blend of Group III, IV, and V base stocks. And I don't know what "specs" you are referring to, but Red Line does not meet _any_ API or builder specs and only certain Amsoil oils meet API and builder specs (eg the mid-SAPS Euro 5W-40 doesn't meet VW502 and the Full SAPS 5W-40 doesn't get any builder approvals). 

Red Line and Amsoil are truly excellent oils, but you appear to be a victim of oil marketing. :wave:

-Dennis


----------



## thzpcs (Apr 19, 2014)

You're going to want to stick full synthetic. That oil sounds pretty sketchy


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Just drain and refill it. Consider it a freebie flush. If the filter looks new, don't bother it. 

There's too many good oils on the market to screw around with Iffy Lube oil.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

The VW spec oils are designed to handle high heat from the turbo, if you don't use these oils you can get "coking" which is little black balls in your oil that can clog the oil pump and other parts of the oil highway.

You can pour anything you want in the crankcase...... but that doesn't mean it should be in there!

Even a $70 oil change every 5K miles is a lot less expensive than an engine rebuild because of low oil pressure, do the math!


----------

